# Single Axle Truck



## DLCC2

My brother and I are first generation farmers and sort of have to learn as we go but I've read on here and seen some people using old single axle highway trucks for hauling equipment. We plan to buy one for hauling equipment/hay and will use our 30' gooseneck for awhile. My question is what kind of truck would be ideal and what kind of trailer should i keep an eye open for so i can upgrade for the goosneck ?

Tyler


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Any truck worth the money. My last few have been volvos, they don't have quite the resale of other brands which means you can pick them up cheap and I've had good luck out if them. If your wanting a longer trailer I'd look for a 48' step deck with dovetail and closed tandems.


----------



## JD3430

DLCC2 said:


> My brother and I are first generation farmers and sort of have to learn as we go but I've read on here and seen some people using old [/size]single[/size] axle highway trucks for hauling equipment. We plan to buy one for hauling equipment/hay and will use our 30' gooseneck for awhile. My question is what kind of truck would be ideal and what kind of trailer should i keep an eye open for so i can upgrade for the goosneck ? [/size]Tyler[/size]


I'm in the same situation. Currently Using an '08 F-550 diesel as a "road tractor" with mixed results. It's small, convenient, fits in my garage and has crew cab for tools, passengers, etc. it also is expensive to repair with its typical "electronic diesel" problems. 
I'd say it depends on if you have a CDL. If you do, I'd look for a road tractor with air brakes and a healthy 250-350HP. I like an 8.3 Cummins. 
and make mine automatic and AC, too. Lol


----------



## DLCC2

I do have CDL's and experience around trucks so that's not a problem. I've been seeing a lot of international 8100's with 300ish thousand miles with 9 speeds for anywhere from 5k-8k. Some of them seem like good deals and I've run some internationals and from what I can tell they are tough. Sound like something I should check more into ?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

At that price I'd be willing to bet the odometer has rolled and it's a million 3 which still isn't bad. I'd assume Your more than likely gonna be using it for local work anyway?

I looked for a long time to find the truck I've got now, it has a custom bed with 4 large storage boxes and plenty of space to throw things on the bed when needed.


----------



## DLCC2

That was sort of my thoughts but it will be kept local. That's a nice looking rig and a good looking driver too lol. I'm not in a huge rush, I can and have been making due with my dodge but it's putting a lot of wear on it. Plus with a road tractor I would be safer and more efficient with a bigger trailer.

Just have to count my pennies I need another hay barn before I get another truck.

Thanks for the info,
Tyler


----------



## mlappin

If I was to start replacing straight trucks, A/C and an automatic would be a must have.


----------



## Lostin55

Lewis Ranch said:


> Any truck worth the money. My last few have been volvos, they don't have quite the resale of other brands which means you can pick them up cheap and I've had good luck out if them. If your wanting a longer trailer I'd look for a 48' step deck with dovetail and closed tandems.


What constitutes cheap? I am in a position of needing something other than my 1 ton to pull with. I don't have a CDL and don't want to bother with one either. Something under 26k GVWR works but I am clueless when it comes to bigger trucks. 
I have heard that you can find deals on them and that they are far cheaper than a regular pickup as it regards purchase price. 
All in all, pretty much in the same boat,. Recommendations?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Lostin55 said:


> What constitutes cheap? I am in a position of needing something other than my 1 ton to pull with. I don't have a CDL and don't want to bother with one either. Something under 26k GVWR works but I am clueless when it comes to bigger trucks.
> I have heard that you can find deals on them and that they are far cheaper than a regular pickup as it regards purchase price.
> All in all, pretty much in the same boat,. Recommendations?


In Texas no CDL needed if farm use and within 150 miles. Cheap would be 5-8k. I've got more in mine but it's a little on the nicer side. You can't buy a 1 ton truck for what they bring and you can handle the loads so much better.


----------



## somedevildawg

Same here in Georgia.....I bought a '99 frieghtliner a few years back, I bought it for 3500, spent 2500 on a new ECM, runs real good. Single rear axle, 470,000 miles....formerly an Old Dominion truck. Air works, just needs a bit of freon, leaking around the compressor, that's a winter fix....it has vent windows


----------



## somedevildawg

I like that flatbed Lewis......very nice! Did you happen to find a deal on one with a sleeper or do you need it occasionally (I figured it may be good if the wife "expels me" lol, a really nice "doghouse" ) mine is a day cab btw......


----------



## Lewis Ranch

That's what made my search tough because I wanted a truck with the short integral sleeper, It doesn't add much length at all to the truck. Every once in a while we take a load 3-500 miles and we tend to drive at night and I need a spot to rest before the drive back and that little ol bed does just the trick.


----------



## JD3430

I just talked to another farmer in my area. He's a few years ahead of. Me. Finally decided to go with a 3x4 baler and he bought a Mack twin screw raid tractor. 
I would be happy with a single axle. He told me that at that point, I might as well go with a twin screw for improved traction and greater load capacity. 
I'm like,,,,,does this EVER end????


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> I just talked to another farmer in my area. He's a few years ahead of. Me. Finally decided to go with a 3x4 baler and he bought a Mack twin screw raid tractor.
> I would be happy with a single axle. He told me that at that point, I might as well go with a twin screw for improved traction and greater load capacity.
> I'm like,,,,,does this EVER end????


Nope


----------



## SVFHAY

[quote name="JD3430" post="467305" timestamp="1469494277st talked to another farmer in my area. He's a few years ahead of. Me. Finally decided to go with a 3x4 baler and he bought a Mack twin screw raid tractor. 
I would be happy with a single axle. He told me that at that point, I might as well go with a twin screw for improved traction and greater load capacity. 
I'm like,,,,,does this EVER end????[/quote]I think you might as well just get one of those 6x6 military tractors


----------



## DLCC2

JD3430 said:


> I just talked to another farmer in my area. He's a few years ahead of. Me. Finally decided to go with a 3x4 baler and he bought a Mack twin screw raid tractor.
> I would be happy with a single axle. He told me that at that point, I might as well go with a twin screw for improved traction and greater load capacity.
> I'm like,,,,,does this EVER end????


Thats also what I've been told but at this point in the farming venture I can't justify the higher cost of tags and insurance for a tandem. A single axle will for now and if an upgrade is necessary, I can cross that bridge when I get there. I think what is going to save me some money is I work a regular job in Birmingham and have talked to several drivers that deliver to the shop to let me know when the freight lines start retiring older trucks. May not turn anything up but its worth a shot for a maintained fleet truck.


----------



## PackMan2170

I really REALLY like my International 8100 with Cummins 310hp M11 and Eaton 10-speed. Just a solid little truck. It'll handle 95,000lbs with no fuss and I have the weight tickets to prove it. The position of the shifter takes a little getting used to, but nothing's perfect. Everything else about it is great. She ain't real pretty, but she gets the job done.


----------



## JD3430

SVFHAY said:


> I think you might as well just get one of those 6x6 military tractors


Was thinking about this


----------



## DLCC2

Ok im gonna dig this thread back up. Since the barn building is underway and I have sold some hay I am searching for a truck a little harder. I have found several with M11 and ISM Cummins with 9 and 10 speed Eatons behind them. They were locally used food distributor owned and maintained with anywhere from 350K to 750K and the price varies as much. I also found on international with a 50 Series 4 banger detroit with a blow head gasket that i wouldnt be afraid to fix. I've been told by an old man at a head shop that ive know since i was a kid that the M11 and ISM are ticking time bombs on cam bearings and i should find an older 8.3 Cummins but everyone so far has well over 1.3 and are awful rough. Just looking for some opinions or someone who can help me make heads or tails of this cluster of a truck hunt.

Thanks in advance,

Tyler


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> I just talked to another farmer in my area. He's a few years ahead of. Me. Finally decided to go with a 3x4 baler and he bought a Mack twin screw raid tractor.
> I would be happy with a single axle. He told me that at that point, I might as well go with a twin screw for improved traction and greater load capacity.
> I'm like,,,,,does this EVER end????


Yah&#8230;kinda.

If you absolutely need a twin screw out in a hay field, most likely you shouldn't be out there.

I've only ever got hung once with my single screw hay truck, found a seep that I did't even know was there after making that field for over ten years, last year was wet. Might not have got stuck with a twin screw, but would have killed a lot more alfalfa as well.

I can kinda see the improved load capacity with big squares, thing I have noticed though around here is the guys that need twin screws to haul hay, tend to have shorter stand life.


----------



## endrow

A single axle tractor will get more traction and get around easier on our rolling Terrain. Some twin screw tractors depending on the suspension .I think airbags are downright difficult to get around with in the fields we Farm. All our tractors are twin screw


----------



## labdwakin

Just my $.02...

I've been looking at doing something very similar and am now waiting for the right deal on an International with a 466, hoping for a crew cab and about 10 feet for bed space/hitch space... kind of want it to be my hay/equipment hauler and my service/fuel truck when we're making hay. One of the places I cut is about 80 acres but it's 40 miles away and we just stay there for the time it takes to put it up and I have to take about 60 gallons extra diesel with me but would prefer to have 100 just in case. Anyhow... my whole point was, the crew cabs seem to be cheaper than the regular cabs if you go with a single axle.


----------



## JD3430

labdwakin said:


> Just my $.02...
> I've been looking at doing something very similar and am now waiting for the right deal on an International with a 466, hoping for a crew cab and about 10 feet for bed space/hitch space... kind of want it to be my hay/equipment hauler and my service/fuel truck when we're making hay. One of the places I cut is about 80 acres but it's 40 miles away and we just stay there for the time it takes to put it up and I have to take about 60 gallons extra diesel with me but would prefer to have 100 just in case. Anyhow... my whole point was, the crew cabs seem to be cheaper than the regular cabs if you go with a single axle.


I've owned a couple trucks with DTA-466's in them. Great engine. I like an 8.3L Cummins even more. If I ever get to the time when it's necessary, I'd rather have a freightshaker with a 8.3L Cummins and an Allison auto. Or if it becomes feasible for some heavy armor, I'll take a Western Star with an N-14.


----------



## labdwakin

JD3430 said:


> I've owned a couple trucks with DTA-466's in them. Great engine. I like an 8.3L Cummins even more. If I ever get to the time when it's necessary, I'd rather have a freightshaker with a 8.3L Cummins and an Allison auto. Or if it becomes feasible for some heavy armor, I'll take a Western Star with an N-14.


I don't see a lot of Western Star trucks around here, but for looks, they come in second only to Peterbilt with me. I've been considering the 466 because they're EVERYWHERE and easy to get parts for. My excavator has a big cam Cummins 350 in it. My old tri-axle dump has a Detroit 671 in it that I'd eventually like to replace with a Cat 3406.


----------

